# Any troubles with 2018 Turbo Levos?



## AgentPhatrick (Oct 7, 2012)

Ive heard,read and experienced the motor troubles with 2019/2020 Levos. I own a 2018 carbon expert and love the bike. I feel terrible for my buddy who went through two 2020's before giving up. Iknow that the 2018 motors are different, so are the 2018 motors more dependable, or do they seem to hold up better?

I really don't want to sell this bike as it rides great in the many conditions I've been out in. Was thinking of buying a second battery and maybe a back up motor if they are still available? 

Any feedback is appreciated. Love the ebike thing like fat kid loves chocolate (no offense meant to fat kids)


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

This is my opinion. 2018 motors and older don’t put out as much torque. That’s probably why they are more reliable than the 2019 and newer motors. 

I bought a 2021 Levo and was updated to the latest software before I got it. Unfortunately for me a newer software to address the motor reliability was released 2 weeks after I purchased my bike. After about a month of riding, the motor was making a terrible noise and was replaced. The new motor and software has been so far so good, fingers crossed. I believe for the most part Specialized has resolved most of the reliability concerns, again fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a 2018 Levo. No issues with the motor so far and its super quiet. That's what sold me on the Levo. I really like the newer light weight e-bikes coming out like the Levo SL but it was much louder than the regular Levo. The e-bikes I tested with Shimano motors were terrible. I might as well be riding my motorcycle. I don't think you need to buy a second motor.


----------

